# Gravure sur DVD impossible



## waternoose (14 Août 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Depuis plusieurs jours mon MacBookPro ne veux plus graver de DVD. Je pensais que la qualité du DVD était en cause alors j'en ai acheté de nouveau, mais la même problème.

Sur les CD aucun soucie.

J'ai un message d'erreur : "La gravure du disque a échoué : une erreur inopinée s'est produite (code d'erreur 0x8002006E)"

J'ai aussi ce message : "Impossible de graver le disque car le périphérique n'a pas pu calibrer le niveau de puissance du laser pour le support."

Je grave depuis le finder sur un DVD+RW 4X imation

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## waternoose (16 Août 2008)

bon, je vois que ce poste n'inspire personne. 
Voilà ou j'en suis pour ceux qui rencontre ce problème. 
Il n'y a pas 36 solutions. 

Je sorts d'un apple Premuim resseler et le diagnostique posé immédiatement, c'est la tête de gravure du DVD qui est HS. 

Comme je suis sous garentie pas de problème, remplace sous 3 jours. 

Ça me laisse tout de même perplexe quant a la solidité des graveures de DVD.


----------



## sarakonor (18 Décembre 2008)

J'ai mbp depuis 1 an et depuis quelques jours j'ai le même problème !! Je suis également très déçue de savoir qu'il est déjà HS !!! Surtout que je n'ai gravé que quelques DVD !!! Et, heureusement que j'ai signé une garantie de 3 ans !!! Ouf et merci pour ce post car je cherchais dans tous les sens !!!


----------



## john_dewinter (14 Mars 2009)

sarakonor a dit:


> J'ai mbp depuis 1 an et depuis quelques jours j'ai le même problème !! Je suis également très déçue de savoir qu'il est déjà HS !!! Surtout que je n'ai gravé que quelques DVD !!! Et, heureusement que j'ai signé une garantie de 3 ans !!! Ouf et merci pour ce post car je cherchais dans tous les sens !!!



Bonjour, 
que veux dire HS ?

Merci.

Jonathan.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Mars 2009)

en panne...


----------



## macoupc (25 Août 2009)

john_dewinter a dit:


> Bonjour,
> que veux dire HS ?.



*H*ors *S*ervice... C'est pas bon en général.

 Quoi ! C'est incroyable ! Mon MacBook Pro a à peine 2 ans ! La batterie est déjà morte (tient une demi-heure...) et là le graveur est en train de me lâcher ?  Il faut vite que je change de disque dur !?

Pour l'instant, je ne peux plus graver de DVD double couche, mais encore des DVD donc je pense aussi des CD. J'ai peur que ce soit au fur et à mesure... par ordre décroissant de la puissance nécessaire.

J'avais eu le même genre de problème sur une chaîne HIFI AIWA il y a longtemps, elle n'arriverait plus à lire les CD, et c'est en démontant et nettoyant la lentille à l'alcool et coton tige que ça a remarché jusqu'à aujourd'hui... Il y avait pas mal de poussière donc la lentille ne voyait plus rien. Mais démonter un MBP c'est une autre paire de manches !

PS : j'habite à Paris donc il y a beaucoup de poussière...


----------



## pjarrige73 (6 Juillet 2011)

waternoose a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Depuis plusieurs jours mon MacBookPro ne veux plus graver de DVD. Je pensais que la qualité du DVD était en cause alors j'en ai acheté de nouveau, mais la même problème.
> 
> ...




Bonsoir,

et bien j'ai exactement le même problème Gravure Finder : "Impossible de graver le  disque car le périphérique n'a pas pu calibrer le niveau de puissance du  laser pour le support."

Message Console : Jul  6 23:00:58 new-host Finder[221]: Finder: Burn to DVD+R (MCC 004) media in MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-868 (KB19) via ATAPI failed with error 0x8002006D and sense (3/73/03 Medium Error, Power calibration area error)

Ma configuration :

MBP Unibody Nov 2008 Système 10.6.8 2x2 G EFI 1.8 SMC 1.2 SSD C300 Crucial et graveur.. 

MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-868 :

  Révision du programme interne :    KB19
  Interconnexion :    ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
  Cache :    2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :    Oui
  CD gravables :    -R, -RW
  DVD gravables :    -R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies d&#8217;écriture :    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Données :   

J'ai testé avec Toast 10 Titanium et idem biensur..
Testé en gravure 2x, 4x et 8x
Testé avec un DVD + R et +RW Verbatim 4,7 Giga optimisé pour de la gravure 16x

Existe des utils de test de gravure ?
Existe-il un moyen de comprendre ce qui génère ce problème exactement ... pas juste c'est H.S bref les trucs standards ..

après cette étape technique.. à mieux comprendre.. s'il s'avère que c'est mort..  c'est easy pour changer soit même son graveur ? et quel bête de course je pourrai mettre dans le MBP ??

++
Jag


----------



## pjarrige73 (7 Juillet 2011)

Coucou la communautée,

Bon c'est les vacances mais une bonne âme charitable pour m'aiguiller serait un plus, vraiment 

Merci d'avance
++
Jag


----------



## ysengrain (7 Juillet 2011)

Le graveur est peut-être en cause. Essayez de le nettoyer avec un CD/DVD ad hoc


----------



## macoupc (7 Juillet 2011)

Je dirais la même chose que le posteur précédent, c'est ce que j'ai fait pour régler le problème, achète un CD avec une "brosse" à la fnac ou partout ailleurs et lance-le pour nettoyer la lentille.

On lit un peu partout que c'est pas bon pour le graveur et c'est sûrement vrai mais au moins ça nettoie en surface et ça permet de l'utiliser. Ça ne vaut pas un démontage/nettoyage mais c'est une opération autrement moins périlleuse.

Tiens-nous au courant si cette solution marche.

http://www.google.fr/products/catal...YVTrTgNcOi-gbC4fwq&ved=0CFUQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers


----------



## pjarrige73 (7 Juillet 2011)

ysengrain a dit:


> Le graveur est peut-être en cause. Essayez de le nettoyer avec un CD/DVD ad hoc





macoupc a dit:


> Je dirais la même chose que le posteur précédent, c'est ce que j'ai fait pour régler le problème, achète un CD avec une "brosse" à la fnac ou partout ailleurs et lance-le pour nettoyer la lentille.
> 
> On lit un peu partout que c'est pas bon pour le graveur et c'est sûrement vrai mais au moins ça nettoie en surface et ça permet de l'utiliser. Ça ne vaut pas un démontage/nettoyage mais c'est une opération autrement moins périlleuse.
> 
> ...




Ok ça roule  parti pour ce test 

Je ferai ce test pour début de semaine prochaine  Merci pour le lien 

Je rejoins bien ce cas de figure car mon lecteur graveur lit bien les DVD.. donc on va tenter un nettoyage


----------



## pjarrige73 (8 Juillet 2011)

macoupc a dit:


> Je dirais la même chose que le posteur précédent, c'est ce que j'ai fait pour régler le problème, achète un CD avec une "brosse" à la fnac ou partout ailleurs et lance-le pour nettoyer la lentille.
> 
> On lit un peu partout que c'est pas bon pour le graveur et c'est sûrement vrai mais au moins ça nettoie en surface et ça permet de l'utiliser. Ça ne vaut pas un démontage/nettoyage mais c'est une opération autrement moins périlleuse.
> 
> ...



En Installant mes barettes 4x4 ce matin.. j'ai constaté un énooooorme niz à poussière dans le MBP... j'ai donc passé en mode Compresseur d'air héhé... je viens de re-monter l'ensemble et coté UC on est passé d'un mode 2CV en mode Ferrari 

Je testerai la gravure en fin de journée dès que j'ai un CH'Ti moment 

++
Jag


----------



## pjarrige73 (8 Juillet 2011)

macoupc a dit:


> Je dirais la même chose que le posteur précédent, c'est ce que j'ai fait pour régler le problème, achète un CD avec une "brosse" à la fnac ou partout ailleurs et lance-le pour nettoyer la lentille.
> 
> On lit un peu partout que c'est pas bon pour le graveur et c'est sûrement vrai mais au moins ça nettoie en surface et ça permet de l'utiliser. Ça ne vaut pas un démontage/nettoyage mais c'est une opération autrement moins périlleuse.
> 
> ...



Youpiee  le nettoyage par le compresseur à 0 euros à fonctionné 

Gravure en cours et se passe sans aucun soucis 

Donc un grand merci et surtout je crois qu'on ouvre pas assez souvent sa machine pour aller effectuer un nettoyage de fond ... idée à suivre qui peut faire bcp de bien et gain de temps et moins de chauffe en condition intensive 

++
Jag


----------



## macoupc (5 Août 2011)

Il paraît que 99% des pannes hardware en informatique dans les villes sont dues à la poussière... Un peu moins à 95% à la campagne... 

C'est donc la première chose à regarder avoir avoir vérifié que l'appareil était branché ou alimenté...


----------



## doudee (5 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,
Il m'est arrivé la même chose la semaine dernière, impossible de graver des dvd. j'ai démonté le superdrive et j'ai nettoyé la lentille qui ne paraissait pas particulièrement sale. Après le remontage du macbook pro, le superdrive s'est remis à graver des dvd.
Presque dans tous les forums, il était préconisé de racheté un superdrive !


----------



## zazieg (6 Août 2011)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> Youpiee  le nettoyage par le compresseur à 0 euros à fonctionné
> 
> Gravure en cours et se passe sans aucun soucis
> 
> ...


Bjr Même problème avec le graveur de DVD, mais je suis incapable d'ouvrir la machine pour la nettoyer. Quelle solution ?.. Merci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Août 2011)

doudee a dit:


> ...
> Presque dans tous les forums, il était préconisé de racheté un superdrive !



He oui, parce que presque dans tous les forums (sic !), de très nombreux macusers on appris à leurs dépends que le superdrive des machines Apple est une grosse daube...


----------



## doudee (8 Août 2011)

zazieg a dit:


> Bjr Même problème avec le graveur de DVD, mais je suis incapable d'ouvrir la machine pour la nettoyer. Quelle solution ?.. Merci



Bonjour,
Essaye d'acheter un cd autonettoyant


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (1 Septembre 2011)

macoupc a dit:


> *H*ors *S*ervice... C'est pas bon en général.
> 
> Quoi ! C'est incroyable ! Mon MacBook Pro a à peine 2 ans ! La batterie est déjà morte (tient une demi-heure...) et là le graveur est en train de me lâcher ?  Il faut vite que je change de disque dur !?
> 
> ...



On doit avoir la même série !!! :S :mouais:

Perso, si mon super-drive est HS, il dégage, je le remplace par un Disque SSD, et je machète un DVD Externe ! 

La batterie m'a déjà couter un bras, je garde l'autre ça peux servir


----------



## doudee (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Perso j'avais le même problème. 
J'ai démonté le superdrive et passé un coton tige sur la lentille qui me semblait pourtant propre.
Et maintenant tout marche nickel


----------



## 2kiss (17 Septembre 2011)

bonjour à tous
j'ai le même probleme que "pjarrige73" et je le remercie pour toutes les infos qu'il donne soit dit en passant mais j'ai un peu peur de démonter mon MBPro; 
alors quelqu'un pourrait il me dire comment faire et par ou commencer sans trop bousiller l'ordi?
Je suis pas doué avec les tournevis et je suis le genre de mec à qui il reste toujours une putain de vis une fois le remontage terminé; alors je préfère y aller avec prudence!! merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (1 Décembre 2011)

Mon superdrive remarche, un petit coup de CD nettoyant, et hop, c'est reparti ! ouf !!


----------

